# Army Recognition Issue 11 available now



## armyreco (May 1, 2010)

Hello,

The Issue 11 of Army Recognition is now available, 
Purchase now to:
http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2188
Magazine with DVD (3,000 pictures high resolution)

Some sample from the DVD, not available to the website.






Some sample pictures from the DVD.

























Army Recognition
Worldwide Land Forces Defense magazine


----------

